# what am I



## riverview (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Was a member back in 2009 for quiet so time (loved the site them and still do), and just re-joined today.

I'm wondering if I can get your opinion on one pair of my breading cichlids.
I am not sure if they are Maylandi Sulfur Head Peacock or Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock) Aristo Yellow Blaze.
I purchased a few of them as juveniles and this is the pair I ended up with.
They have bred several times and the juveniles are in a separate grow up tank
Some of their off spring I have put back into the main tank with them. Pic shows, male, female and juvenile.
The juvenile has a slight yellow colour forming on the top of its head and currently its 5 to 6 cm in length.
The female is normally all silver with dark spots but she changes to very dark grey/black when she is trying to avoid the male and very rarely she has a blue tinge to her face


----------



## kingkorle (Mar 1, 2016)

looks to be a sulfer head cichlid


----------



## kingkorle (Mar 1, 2016)

the one with the mild color looks to be a kandeensis blue orchid peacock cichlid


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

These all look like hormoned hybrids. Looks like they may have some protomelas in them. The female is showing way too much color which is not natural. I suspect these fish were roided up at some point.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, hybrids I believe. That yellow top male is freaky weird, even considering the over-saturated color in the photo. Have no idea what the parents could be. Unique.

How long have you had them? If you have fry from them, the hormones have to worn off.


----------



## riverview (Feb 29, 2016)

I have recently (two weeks ago) brought new food from a large breeder who said he never uses hormone food, he sold me vitamin and garlic cichlid formula. He sells to many people in our area. Otherwise they have always been fed New Life Spectrum Cichlid formula from the local Aquarium store, Lettuce and Zucchini. I may stop feeding them the new stuff and see if the color changes.
They look much brighter as they are under blue and cool white LED aquarium lights. They add a lot of color to my tank. Today the female is dark grey as she is avoiding the male's advances. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## riverview (Feb 29, 2016)

Actually thinking about it, the guy I recently brought the food from was who I purchased these fish from a while back. I asked him what they were and he said to me he sells so many different cichlids he cant remember what they were. 
I don't think he would sell hybrids as all his 40 + tanks are well set out and he seemed professional . So I don't really know what I have.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

I wish hybrids looked so good that is seldom the case. Have seen both before but don't remember names.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Great looking fish, I have one almost identical! Check mine out in my video, it was sold to me a as a Z-Rock Hybrid, but could easily be something else. Nice Hap!


----------



## riverview (Feb 29, 2016)

Aquariguns said:


> Great looking fish, I have one almost identical! Check mine out in my video, it was sold to me a as a Z-Rock Hybrid, but could easily be something else. Nice Hap!


I think he looks almost identical to yours. They are such a good looking cichlids.


----------

